# Récuperation données Linux



## Thomas.GdM (4 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

La carte graphique d'un ordi linux à lâché. J'ai acheté une hard drive case pour récupérer les données sur mon mac mais je reçoit le message comme quoi "Le disque que vous avez inséré n&#8217;est pas lisible par cet ordinateur." Je suis sous mountain lion.

Pensez-vous qu'il existe une solution pour récupérer les données présente sur le disque dur sous linux? Je n'ai aucune idée de la distribution, c'est l'ordi d'une amie qui elle même ne sait pas quelle version était installée. De mémoire je dirais ubuntu mais sans certitude.

Merci pour vos réponses!

Thomas


----------



## jojo999922 (4 Juillet 2013)

C'est un probl&#232;me de format de partition ton Mac doit t&#233;l&#233;charger de quoi lire le EXT3 et EXT4 ( le premier et s&#251;rement le bon mais il se peut que ce soit le second qui est utilis&#233; )


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2013)

Tu peux essayer éventuellement quelque chose comme OSX FUse. Ou alors démarrer Linux sur le Mac (avec un DVD/une clef d'installation d'une distribution).


----------

